# Treating Anxiety?



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Has anyone had any success treating anxiety problems related to IBS-D w/o getting a medical help?I am on the mend from a hysterectomy (finding out I had a case of adenomyosis) and it seems like the surgery has helped with my IBS-D symptoms. But, I can't seem to get beyond the anxiety about going places and worrying about the flare up. Wondering if there are any self help things to do for anxiety w/o getting medical help.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Kittykat12Unfortunately I too have the same problem, anxiety and depression because of the severe ibs-d, i am so worried about going out and needing a toilet in a hurry. I am on anxiety meds and have just started having Cognitive Behaviour Therapy. I listen to the cds IBS audio 100 hypnotherapy cds by michael mahoney, that are mentioned in the forums here


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I bet that Mike's CDs would probably be helpful for you, as well, Kitty. It does take a long time to unlearn behaviour, especially when it can apply to something as devastating as uncontrollable D. When I first began accepting that I actually was getting better, I would challenge myself in small ways: leaving home before my mid-day bms, taking the dog to wooded areas where there were no toilets, riding the bus, at least downtown where I could get off if I needed to, riding my bike in town and on trails again. I never used Depends; but looking back, it would have made those excursions easier, especially once I began to expect to be successful. The point when I truly realized that this was over was when I was on a mountain bike trail far from anywhere, wearing a summer jacket I hadn't worn in a couple of years, and found the rolled up toilet paper in one of the pockets. It's a process; but it can be done.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And just to add to what has already been said... perhaps consider a therapist able to do Cognitiive Behavior Therapy. See the CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for loads more info.All the bestBQ


----------

